
Meet the 'Mann' who registered 14,962 domains in 24 hours - felipebueno
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57418250-93/meet-the-mann-who-registered-14962-domains-in-24-hours/
======
milesskorpen
Does anyone know good and recent research on the value of domains? Thinking
back to the Read Write Web & FB login disaster a few years back, it seems like
the merger of the search & address bar would make the names much less
valuable.

That said, perhaps they're still valuable for the credibility provided?

------
WestCoastJustin
DUPE

    
    
       https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3873741 332 days ago | 91 comments

